# I got my new tegu!!!



## Magik (May 23, 2008)

I got my tegu today it and argentinian black and white!I have already set him up in his viv will post pics soon!!I wan to thank VARNYARD for his advice as it was crucial in my understanding of these animals so thanks VARNYARD I just I hope Im as good at raising my tegu as most of you are :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Brad2bw (May 23, 2008)

Congrats, you will really enjoy him. How big is it?


----------



## PuffDragon (May 23, 2008)

Chants "Pics, pics, pics!" Congrats!


----------



## Lexi (May 23, 2008)

Let's see some pics!!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 23, 2008)

Yeah...you can't post a thread like this without pics....lol! Congrats!!!


----------



## Magik (May 23, 2008)

Hahahaha no problem guys I will wait the get just the right pic to show ya my lil guy.Its only a baby maybe 10 inches long I dont know what sex it is but I am extatic about having one of these lil guys but I dont tink he\she will stay small for very long


----------



## Mike (May 23, 2008)

Congrats! Now where's the pics?


----------



## DaveDragon (May 23, 2008)

Where's the PICS!!!!


----------



## DZLife (May 23, 2008)

I don't mean to be redundant, but WHERE ARE TEH PICS???


----------



## Magik (May 24, 2008)

I Have NOOO Idea how to put pics up here???  [/img]


----------



## VARNYARD (May 24, 2008)

cooli said:


> I Have NOOO Idea how to put pics up here???  [/img]



Email them to me and I will post them for you. My email address is <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->

And congrats on the new tegu!!


----------



## Magik (May 24, 2008)

Hahahah thanks jus sent them to ya there!!Thanks for putting them up for me!!


----------



## PuffDragon (May 24, 2008)

Cooli, 

Please read this thread: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=274">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=274</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Magik (Jun 18, 2008)

Im sorry I took so long posting pics but I had emailed them to varnyard to put up for me guess he forgot well anyway I tooK these a few days after I got him HOPE YA LIKE HIM!!!Still havent thought of a name???





Anyone notice anything about the last pic??


----------



## DZLife (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope, too blurry to see what that is on the newspaper.


----------



## Magik (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahh not to worry well this is my little guy I have no idea what to call him yet!!Any ideas??he is about 10 - 12 inches in total and is a little sweet heart have been doing everything like this forum has advised and he is doing well He is like my little buddy!!


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 18, 2008)

Cute little guyÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

Are you referring to the picture on the magazine/newspaper in your pic? It looks like a strange plant that prospers in the northern regions that Tegus also thriveÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

I think you should name him little budÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦


----------



## Magik (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahaha you guessed right and mate that is the best name I have heard thats his name now I christen him little Bud thanks toby!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 18, 2008)

mmmm Skunky.


----------



## Magik (Jun 18, 2008)

Wouldnt mind skunky either..... :shock: I mean I wouldnt mind naming my Tegu skunky :doh


----------



## DZLife (Jun 19, 2008)

Why Skunky? Is that referring to the black and white coloration?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry about that cooli, I forgot all about it. I am glad that you found out how to load the pictures.  
 
Cute tegu by the way!!


----------



## Magik (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats no problem VARNYARD dont worry about it glad you guys like him!!and skunky sound like a cool nmae but I have already christened him Little Bud


----------



## Magik (Jun 19, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Why Skunky? Is that referring to the black and white coloration?


No mate its a common name for the plant thats on the newspaper in the last pic!!


----------



## DZLife (Jun 19, 2008)

cooli said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > Why Skunky? Is that referring to the black and white coloration?
> ...



Wow, way to go, Brooks (me). You made yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 19, 2008)

You don't look like an idiot at all... you look like a non smoker


----------



## Magik (Jun 19, 2008)

hahaha were the Idiots ino


----------



## Magik (Jun 19, 2008)

I have my guy in a 36 X 18 X 18 I have his temps at 88-90 the basking spot 105 - 115 on the warm side in the late afternoon and very close to 80 on the cool side the humidity ranges from 60 - 100 percent I have a large shallow cat litter tray that I am using s water bowl doe this sound alright to you guys??


----------



## ptviperz (Jun 20, 2008)

My guy is in the low 70's for a cool spot and he uses it. ~105 for his basking spot.

88-90 sounds high to me.


----------



## Magik (Jun 20, 2008)

yea thats wat I was thinking I have it lowered it was at 83 for most the day today with the cool spot round mid 70's how bout humidity it was high today again pretty much staying at 80% wat you tink?bit more ventalation?


----------



## ptviperz (Jun 21, 2008)

cooli said:


> yea thats wat I was thinking I have it lowered it was at 83 for most the day today with the cool spot round mid 70's how bout humidity it was high today again pretty much staying at 80% wat you tink?bit more ventalation?



I'd think anything in the 70's would be plenty. I live in florida so humidity isn't much of a problem. I dump his waterbowl under the heatlamp in the dirt, that way the soil stays a little moist and you get some evaporate from it. My guy sheds perfectly. If you notice him ready to shed might wanna use the spray bottle once a day to help humidity.

There is no top on my cage so ventilation is pretty high ;-)


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 21, 2008)

i dont dump my water bowls in the substrate becaus my gu likes to urinate and poo in the water sometimes


----------



## ptviperz (Jun 21, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> i dont dump my water bowls in the substrate becaus my gu likes to urinate and poo in the water sometimes



Good reason, my guy (thankfully) doesn't do that.


----------



## Magik (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I just spray it when it gets down but it hasnt dropped in days(humidity that is)


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 24, 2008)

how do you know your guy doesnt urinate in his bowl? i bought a mister from walmart like 10 to twenty bucks that they use to spray pesticides. of course its new so there are none in it. and it is the best investment i have made


----------



## Kharnifex (Jun 24, 2008)

looks like reefer


----------



## Magik (Jun 24, 2008)

Kharnifex youre right it is mmmmmm reefer .......Mvskokee I have a large cat litter tray in his viv for him to soak in which I clean every morning just out of habit(same with my snakes dogs and rats)


----------

